# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  دموع شمعه

## صفحات العمر

[frame="2 80"]

تقيد شعه
وتنزل دمعه ورار دمعه
على خد الزمن تلسع
يا مين يفهم
ومين يسمع
بان الدمع ليه انات
بتحكى كتير من الحكايات
وترفض كل شىء ظالم
بيسرق مننا الاحلام
ويزرع شوك ف ايامنا
وياخد حلمنا اخدان
ولا يرضى يكون عايش
وغيره كمان 
يا شمعه نورى وقيدى
ولا يهمك
دا نورك للضلام قاتل
انا حاسس اوى بالمك
وايه هدفك وايه همك
ولو عمرك يا شمعه دقيقه او اكتر
ف قلب الكون تعيشى كتير
ضمير بيصحى جوانا
حجات اكتر[/frame]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*الشاعر الجميل أستاذ محمد
المتعة التى تقدمها لنا لا يمكن أن نفيك حقها بالشكر
ولكن لأن الشمعة تذوب من أجل الإنارة للآخرين ودون أن تنتظر شكر من أحد
فأقل ما نتقدم لك به هو الشكر على هذا الرقى فى الكلمة
والعمق فى المعنى
والتفرد فى الأسلوب* :f2:

----------


## بنت مصر

> وتنزل دمعه ورار دمعه
> على خد الزمن تلسع
> يا مين يفهم
> ومين يسمع
> بان الدمع ليه انات
> بتحكى كتير من الحكايات
> وترفض كل شىء ظالم
> بيسرق مننا الاحلام
> ويزرع شوك ف ايامنا


صفحات العمر المبدع والمتألق دائما

لا تكفي كل كلمات الشكر والتقدير أن تفي هذا الابداع ما يستحق
لا كل الحروف ستقف عاجزة أمام حروفك الرائعة ...

أشكرك يا شاعرنا الكبير على هذه اللحظات الخاطفة 
التي تمنحنا اياها لنقف انبهارا أمام هذه الاحساسيس ،،،


بسنت

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

كثيرون هم من يرون هذه الأشياء التي تبدو صغيرة
و لكن .. قليلون هم من يعبرون بكل هذا الصدق عن خلجات أنفسهم
و قد كنت هكذا هنا يا محمد
جميلة كلماتك على بساطتها
دمت بخير
د. جمال

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى الحبيب محمد
كل عام وانت بخير وعيد سعيد عليك ان شاء الله
ذكرتنى كلماتك الرقيقة المرهفة بك انت شخصيا وبكل شاعر يذوب الما كى يكتب ويعبر باحاسيسه الرقيقة كتلك التى نظمتها بقلمك
دمت رائعا ايها القنديل

----------


## malkro7y

الم اقل لك رائع كعادتك دائما كلماتك الرقيقه هامسه تبحث في هموم البشر وصنوفهم ما بين شمعة تحترق من اجل الاخرين وبين اشباه بشر في كل كلمة من كلماتك اشعر بالامل في عالم افضل اشعر بان البشر الحقيقين هناك من يشعر بهم وبتضحياتهم وليسوا مجرد قطرات من الشمع الذائب

----------


## الصعيدي

*رائع جدا يا أستاذ محمد .. حسيت فعلا بدموع الشمعة .. وصدق احساسها .. وصدق احساسك .. دمت لنا شاعرا مبدعا صادقا .. أحييك أخي الكريم*

----------


## daria

عتاب من القلب
وياريته يوصل للقلب
لشاعر حببني في الشعر العامي قبل اي حد في الدنيا 
وبعد ما ادمنت شعره .... غاب علينا

طيب خلاص كفاية عتاب

العزيز محمد
دمت بكل خير وسعادة
دمت بيننا
صدقني كلماتك تعني لي الكثير 
لا تحرمنا منك
إيمان :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الشاعر الجميل أستاذ محمد
> المتعة التى تقدمها لنا لا يمكن أن نفيك حقها بالشكر
> ولكن لأن الشمعة تذوب من أجل الإنارة للآخرين ودون أن تنتظر شكر من أحد
> فأقل ما نتقدم لك به هو الشكر على هذا الرقى فى الكلمة
> والعمق فى المعنى
> والتفرد فى الأسلوب*





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




الجبيب احمد ناصر


شكرا لمرورك الراقى وكلماتك الطيبه التى تعبر تماما عن شخصك الشاعر

تقبل محبتى دوما

محمد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> صفحات العمر المبدع والمتألق دائما
> 
> لا تكفي كل كلمات الشكر والتقدير أن تفي هذا الابداع ما يستحق
> لا كل الحروف ستقف عاجزة أمام حروفك الرائعة ...
> 
> أشكرك يا شاعرنا الكبير على هذه اللحظات الخاطفة 
> التي تمنحنا اياها لنقف انبهارا أمام هذه الاحساسيس ،،،
> 
> 
> بسنت




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اختى الغاليه بسنت

يكفينى دائما مرورك  البهى واطلالتك المتميزه

حفظك الله ودمت برقى وروعه

تقديرى

محمد

----------


## سمـاء

يا شمعه نورى وقيدى
ولا يهمك
دا نورك للضلام قاتل
انا حاسس اوى بالمك
وايه هدفك وايه همك
ولو عمرك يا شمعه دقيقه او اكتر
ف قلب الكون تعيشى كتير
ضمير بيصحى جوانا
حجات اكتر

صفحات العمر...

كلمات لا تحتاج الى تعليق..

فقط الاعجاب...

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كثيرون هم من يرون هذه الأشياء التي تبدو صغيرة
> و لكن .. قليلون هم من يعبرون بكل هذا الصدق عن خلجات أنفسهم
> و قد كنت هكذا هنا يا محمد
> جميلة كلماتك على بساطتها
> دمت بخير
> د. جمال




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اخى الحبيب ابا رامى

قليلون جدا من علموا فى قلبى وواجدانى

واحسبك واحدا منهم لاننى بالفعل ارى دائما الصوره المتكامله للاديب والانسان فى شخصك الجميل

محبتى لك

محمد

----------


## boukybouky

صفحات العمر حمد الله علي السلامة

إيه بس الغيبة ديه كلها بجد بجد إفتقدنا كلماتك الرقيقة السلسة




> تقيد شعه
> وتنزل دمعه ورار دمعه
> على خد الزمن تلسع
> يا مين يفهم
> ومين يسمع
> بان الدمع ليه انات
> بتحكى كتير من الحكايات
> وترفض كل شىء ظالم
> بيسرق مننا الاحلام
> ويزرع شوك ف ايامنا


بجد أعجبن أوي هذا الجزء هي كلها عجباني بس هذا الجزء أكتر

لا تطيل علينا الغياب فإن لم تكن تشتاق لنا فنحن نشتاق لك و لكلماتك العذبة

دمت بكل خير و كل عيد أضحي و انت بصحة و سلام 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخى الحبيب محمد
> كل عام وانت بخير وعيد سعيد عليك ان شاء الله
> ذكرتنى كلماتك الرقيقة المرهفة بك انت شخصيا وبكل شاعر يذوب الما كى يكتب ويعبر باحاسيسه الرقيقة كتلك التى نظمتها بقلمك
> دمت رائعا ايها القنديل




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اخى الحبيب م. طارق

اسعد الله قلبك يا صاحب المشاعر السخيه والحس المرهف 

ودمت لى اخا اعتز به

لك محبتى

محمد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الم اقل لك رائع كعادتك دائما كلماتك الرقيقه هامسه تبحث في هموم البشر وصنوفهم ما بين شمعة تحترق من اجل الاخرين وبين اشباه بشر في كل كلمة من كلماتك اشعر بالامل في عالم افضل اشعر بان البشر الحقيقين هناك من يشعر بهم وبتضحياتهم وليسوا مجرد قطرات من الشمع الذائب


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


رائعه دائما حروفك ولها وقع طيب جدا على نفسى 

لا اجد ما اضيفه بجوار مصداقية كلماتك

المستغرقه تماما فى كينونة المعنى وعمق المضمون 



حفظك الله ودمت بروعتك

تقديرى

محمد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *رائع جدا يا أستاذ محمد .. حسيت فعلا بدموع الشمعة .. وصدق احساسها .. وصدق احساسك .. دمت لنا شاعرا مبدعا صادقا .. أحييك أخي الكريم*





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيب قلبى ابا يحيى

اسعد الله قلبك كما تسعدنى دائما بمرورك 

الذى يحمل ملامحك المحببه جدا الى قلبى

حفظك الله اخا غاليا


محمد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> عتاب من القلب
> وياريته يوصل للقلب
> لشاعر حببني في الشعر العامي قبل اي حد في الدنيا 
> وبعد ما ادمنت شعره .... غاب علينا
> 
> طيب خلاص كفاية عتاب
> 
> العزيز محمد
> دمت بكل خير وسعادة
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اديبتنا الواعده ايمان

اهلا بك من جديد ايتها الجميله

عتابك طبعا لك كل الحق فيه ولكن اعدك بأذن الله بالتواجد الدائم معكم


ايمان

صدقا انا ايضا اجد نفسى تماما هُنا

ولعل كلماتك بالفعل تحمل دينا لابد من الايفاء به 

اسأل الله ان اكون دائما اهلا لصدق ونقاء مشاعركم

تقديرى

محمد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا شمعه نورى وقيدى
> ولا يهمك
> دا نورك للضلام قاتل
> انا حاسس اوى بالمك
> وايه هدفك وايه همك
> ولو عمرك يا شمعه دقيقه او اكتر
> ف قلب الكون تعيشى كتير
> ضمير بيصحى جوانا
> حجات اكتر
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك سماء على مرورك العاطر 

حفظك الله ودمت بنقاء


تقديرى

محمد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> صفحات العمر حمد الله علي السلامة
> 
> إيه بس الغيبة ديه كلها بجد بجد إفتقدنا كلماتك الرقيقة السلسة
> 
> 
> 
> بجد أعجبن أوي هذا الجزء هي كلها عجباني بس هذا الجزء أكتر
> 
> لا تطيل علينا الغياب فإن لم تكن تشتاق لنا فنحن نشتاق لك و لكلماتك العذبة
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا بك ايتها الجميله بوكى

انتم فعلا وحشتونى جدا ووحشتنى مداخلاتكم التى تدفعنى دائما الى الامام

وتحملنى عبْ المحافظه على كل ما يرضى اذواقكم الراقيه

اسعدنى مرورك جدا وكل عام وانت دائما بكل الخير والسعاده

تقديرى دائما لك

محمد

----------


## زهــرة العلا

والله العظيم بجد 

ماشاء الله عليك

كمان واحد زهرة بنفسج لانكل محمد

والحساب عند صاصا

ابداع فنان ذو انسانيه نادرة

ارق تحياتي

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> تقيد شعه
> وتنزل دمعه ورار دمعه
> على خد الزمن تلسع
> يا مين يفهم
> ومين يسمع
> بان الدمع ليه انات
> بتحكى كتير من الحكايات
> ...


*
المايسترو محمد سعيد

مشاعرك الرقيقة تسمو فوق الحدود .....
نثرت هنا عبير حروفك فعبق سحر كلماتك الأجواء......
استنشقت شذاها من إحساسك الصادق ......
فبكى قلبي لدموع شمعتك ......
أشكرك على عذوبة كلماتك ورقة مشاعرك ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Tiger Woman

يا شمعه نورى وقيدى
ولا يهمك
دا نورك للضلام قاتل
انا حاسس اوى بالمك
وايه هدفك وايه همك
ولو عمرك يا شمعه دقيقه او اكتر
ف قلب الكون تعيشى كتير
ضمير بيصحى جوانا
حجات اكتر


اخى صفحات العمر تعطينا دائما الامل بان الغد افضل ولكنى اعتقد ان   نقاء مشاعرك ورقتها هى وراء هذا الأمل الذى احسدك عليه لانه موجود بداخلك ولانك تحاول جاهدا ان تشاركنا إياه

 فنان ورسام و شاعر الشعر العامى و الإحاسيس ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه فسنتطفىء هذه الشمعه وان تذكرتها انت لدفء مشاعرك ورقتها فلن يتذكرها الكثير لانهم لا يهتمون سوى بضوءها الذى هو اقصى ما لديها لتقدمه لهم  وان انتهت بعد اداء دورها فلتذهب للجحيم فهناك شموع اخرى 
دمت بالخير وجعل اللى حياتك كلها شموع تضاء و تشعر بها

----------


## صفحات العمر

> والله العظيم بجد 
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك
> 
> كمان واحد زهرة بنفسج لانكل محمد
> 
> والحساب عند صاصا
> 
> ابداع فنان ذو انسانيه نادرة
> ...


 
اسعد الله قلبك ايتها الجميله 


ورزقكى سعاده تستشعرين حلاوتها فى قلبك النقى


لك كل تقديرى واحترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *المايسترو محمد سعيد*
> 
> *مشاعرك الرقيقة تسمو فوق الحدود .....*
> *نثرت هنا عبير حروفك فعبق سحر كلماتك الأجواء......*
> *استنشقت شذاها من إحساسك الصادق ......*
> *فبكى قلبي لدموع شمعتك ......*
> *أشكرك على عذوبة كلماتك ورقة مشاعرك ......*
> *لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....*
> 
> ...


همسة المنتدى الدافئه ليلة عشق


ودائما تعجزنى ردودك ايتها الانسانه 


واتمنى ان اكون عند ظنك الطيب بى


اسعد الله قلبك وسلمتى من كل سوء


لك كل احترامى وتقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا شمعه نورى وقيدى
> ولا يهمك
> دا نورك للضلام قاتل
> انا حاسس اوى بالمك
> وايه هدفك وايه همك
> ولو عمرك يا شمعه دقيقه او اكتر
> ف قلب الكون تعيشى كتير
> ضمير بيصحى جوانا
> حجات اكتر
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اختى الغاليه: تايجر وومان

لازالت هناك شموع تضىء فى هذه الحياه 

 ولولاهم  لعشنا هذه الدنيا فى  ظلام دامس

ولازلنا نعشق العيش بهم ومعهم

وعلى سنا قلوب تحترق من اجل الاخرين سيظل الضياء رغم قسوة العتمات

اكبر دليل على احقية هذا الانسان بخلافة الله على ارضه رغم اعتراض الملائكه من البدء


حفظك الله بكل الخير ايتها الانسانه الجميله

ودمت برقى ونقاء

لك خالص احترامى وتقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## د.ابودنيا

*ياعينى على الدمعات اللى زى اللؤلوء* 
*تحياتى ومودتى*
*ولى عودة*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ياعينى على الدمعات اللى زى اللؤلوء* 
> *تحياتى ومودتى*
> *ولى عودة*


يا مساء النقاء يا راجل يا طيب 
ليك وحشه كبيره بجد يا عمنا 
حفظك الله ودمت بكل الخير 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## فنان فقير

> تقيد شعه
> وتنزل دمعه ورار دمعه
> على خد الزمن تلسع
> يا مين يفهم
> ومين يسمع
> بان الدمع ليه انات
> بتحكى كتير من الحكاياتوترفض كل شىء ظالم
> بيسرق مننا الاحلام
> ويزرع شوك ف ايامنا
> ...


الشاعر الجميل المايسترو / محمد سعيد
الله الله عليك يا فنان قصيده رائعه
تسلم ايدك يا ابو النجوم
ولو عمرك يا شمعه دقيقه او اكتر
ف قلب الكون تعيشى كتير
ضمير بيصحى جوانا 
حجات اكتر
 الكوبليه او البيت ده عاحنبى جدا 
والقصيده كلها بس وقفت كتير عند 
البيت الاخيره ده.
 الا قولى يا استاذ بتجيب الكلام الحلو 
والمعانى الجميله دى منين 
الله عليك يارب يوفقك
لك خالص مودتى واعجابى بسحر
كلماتك يا مايسترو
تلميذك
فنان فقير

----------


## مصطفى مقلد

الشاعر الكبير\محمد سعيد
كأن كلماتك الرقيقة الشجية تنبع من أعماقي
كل كلمة تلمس وترا كاد ينسى النغم الشجى
إبداعك ينعم بتفرد فريد
كلماتك تفيض بالصدق 
تقبلني من معجبيك
مصطفى مقلد

----------


## reda laby

لقد شعرت بإنصهار الشمعة كى تضئ للآخرين
وهذا إن دل فإنما يدل على عمق الكلمات ومدى تأثيرها فى القارئ
دمت كاتباً وشاعراً صادقاً فيما تكتبه
زدنا أشعاراً
وهنيئاً لنا نحن الأحبة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الشاعر الجميل المايسترو / محمد سعيد
> 
> الله الله عليك يا فنان قصيده رائعه
> تسلم ايدك يا ابو النجوم
> ولو عمرك يا شمعه دقيقه او اكتر
> ف قلب الكون تعيشى كتير
> ضمير بيصحى جوانا 
> حجات اكتر
> الكوبليه او البيت ده عاحنبى جدا 
> ...


اسعد الله قلبك الطيب اخى الجميل / احمد الشيخ  :f2: 
اشكرك على سخاء مشاعرك وبشاشة حرفك 
ودمت اخا اعتز جدا به
محبتى وأحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الشاعر الكبير\محمد سعيد
> كأن كلماتك الرقيقة الشجية تنبع من أعماقي
> كل كلمة تلمس وترا كاد ينسى النغم الشجى
> إبداعك ينعم بتفرد فريد
> كلماتك تفيض بالصدق 
> تقبلني من معجبيك
> مصطفى مقلد


اخى الرائع / مصطفى مقلد
 :f2: 
طيب الله قلبك برايحين الجنه 
ودامت إطلالتك عطر وضوء 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> لقد شعرت بإنصهار الشمعة كى تضئ للآخرين
> 
> وهذا إن دل فإنما يدل على عمق الكلمات ومدى تأثيرها فى القارئ
> دمت كاتباً وشاعراً صادقاً فيما تكتبه
> زدنا أشعاراً
> 
> وهنيئاً لنا نحن الأحبة


مرحبا بإطلالات عصافير الحرف وصناع الجمال
مرحبا بالشعراء 
كل الشكر لك اخى الرائع / رضا 
على إطرائك السخى 
محبتى واحترامى

----------

